# With Summer Coming, What sunblock do you use?



## bigsexy920 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm very fair and I use the highest possible out there and at times I still get a bit of a burn. 

I'm interested in hearing about what others use and any tips for keeping safe in the summer sun. 


Please share !!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 20, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I'm very fair and I use the highest possible out there and at times I still get a bit of a burn.
> 
> I'm interested in hearing about what others use and any tips for keeping safe in the summer sun.
> 
> ...



Hey Berna...

If we go to the beach or swimming for an hour or two, then I slather up with an 8. I know I seem fair, but surprisingly I don't burn quite as bad as one would think, and it is nice to get a little color. However, if we're gonna be out in the sun all day (like this Sunday when we go to the annual Scottish Highland Games), I put a 45 on first thing in the morning, and then re-apply midday, and that does the trick for me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 20, 2007)

I stay out of the sun primarily... I have hellaciously fair skin, and just don't enjoy the being in direct sunlight (light eyes also). My sunblock needs are mostly for daily sun protection - which some researchers say is even MORE important that just using sunblock for sunbathing. Here's what I use: 







I've had some very bad sunburns in my past, when I was young. This plus my skin color and a family history of skin cancer puts me in a place where I'm not just as risk for skin cancer, it's almost a certainty. 

I think it's very important to note that even if you don't burn - you're still at risk for skin cancer.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2007)

Was watching the news and thought I would post this. As with any study, there are people who question it, so just a little more reading for folks.



http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/special/sunscreens/summary.php


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 20, 2007)

I like the Bullfrog Mosquito Coast stuff - SPF 30, AND non-DEET insect repellent, mostly sweat-proof too. Perfect for working out in the garden.


----------



## lemmink (Jun 20, 2007)

I used to wear SPF 15, but I just don't bother any more--I don't burn really, just tan. I just make sure to drink piles of water when out so I don't get sunstroke or something.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 20, 2007)

I''m with Kimberleigh on this one: sun + mosquitoes = summer. I use OFF! skintastic with SPF 30 sun block, and it seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 21, 2007)

I generally use anything with at least a SPF 30. Usually the baby and small child formulas because they are gentler on my skin. I like the spray on for areas I can't reach easily, but most of the nongreasy creams work well.

Tracy


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 21, 2007)

Having fair skin and burning easily, absolute minimum 30+, more common now is 45+, or if you want total protection, use Zinc cream.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 21, 2007)

I use SPF 15 or 30 and try not to worry about skin cancer, although it's alarming me that rates for such are rising in the African American community.

To the brown babies on this board --we ain't safe! Just because we naturally have more protection doesn't mean we can go without...the sun is a you-know-what! Don't take your chances!


----------



## chickadee (Jun 21, 2007)

If you want a high SPF for cheap, get some of the baby suntan lotion. I got a bottle of 65+ from a good brand that was half the price of the other ones.


----------



## kr7 (Jun 22, 2007)

Having had a scary run in with a pre-cancerous lesion, I now take sunscreen very seriously. I use Anthelios S. It's one of only a handful of sunscreens that will not decompose quickly in the sun. The "S" formulation is also water and sweat resistant. I have to get it from Canada because it is not yet available in the US, but as I said, I am pretty serious about sun safety.

BTW, another poster mentioned not using any sunscreen because she does not burn. Just so you know, the light frequency that causes burns is different than the cancer causing one. So, even if you never burn, you are still causing major damage to your DNA. Sorry to be a wet blanket.  

Chris


----------



## Shosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi, Sunscreen is vital in summer. Dermatologists also recommend a moisturiser with SPF30+ year round. They believe that a $7 bottle of sunscreen is the most valuable beauty product, in that wearing it protects the skin from premature sun damage and wrinkles etc. Year round use is important.
Susannah


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm going to hell for this, I know, but I use the yummy coconutty Hawaiian Tropic SPF 4 lotion. That's it. I've got the "black Irish" genes so I tan quite easily after the inaugural late-spring burn. 

I've become more careful about my face the past few years, though, so I wear hats or apply a little stronger SPF there.


----------



## lemmink (Jun 29, 2007)

It's funny that there's all this anti sun stuff when you also have the very recent report that sunlight is pretty much awesome for you... vitamin D being the absolute bomb for improving your health and preventing cancer. Some people are actually blaming the skin-protection stuff for the huge rates of cancer in western/northern nations, as compared to places closer to the equator. 

Excuse the lameness in this post as I am in the process of getting drunk, but please tell me you get my gist.


----------



## kr7 (Jun 29, 2007)

lemmink said:


> It's funny that there's all this anti sun stuff when you also have the very recent report that sunlight is pretty much awesome for you... vitamin D being the absolute bomb for improving your health and preventing cancer. Some people are actually blaming the skin-protection stuff for the huge rates of cancer in western/northern nations, as compared to places closer to the equator.
> 
> Excuse the lameness in this post as I am in the process of getting drunk, but please tell me you get my gist.



Hey, I hope you're enjoying your drunken orgy!  I know the studies you are talking about. It is a fact that vitamin D synthesis depends on sure exposure, but a mere few minutes per day is all that it takes and the use of sunscreen does not interfere with that. While vitamin D is essential to life, it does not change the fact that scientific research points to a very solid correlation of sun exposure and skin cancer. 

The cancer rates within the populations at different latitudes may very well differ, but I would consider the distribution of melanin in the skin of these populations to be a major factor, rather than the use of sunscreen. melanin is the pigment in the skin that gives it a tan appearance. It is also thought to protect the skin from UV damage. The people who are indigenous to the areas close to the equator, tend to be naturally darker skinned, and while they are not exempt from skin cancer, the rate of skin cancer among them seems lower than the more northerly populations (lighter skinned). These populations are in turn less likely to develop skin cancer than albino individuals.

Chris


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 1, 2007)

Getting burnt stupid and getting skin cancer are no substitute for Vitamin D. In moderation, perhaps, or a litte at best.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't forget to use get something with both UVA and UVB protection. And you're supposed to slather on a godawful large amount (it's like one ounce per something, but I don't remember the something). And most protection only lasts a couple of hours, so be sure to reapply.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 2, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Don't forget to use get something with both UVA and UVB protection. And you're supposed to slather on a godawful large amount (it's like one ounce per something, but I don't remember the something). And most protection only lasts a couple of hours, so be sure to reapply.



I thought it was like a shot-glass full or so...


----------



## kr7 (Jul 2, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I thought it was like a shot-glass full or so...



That's what I heard, but I think that would be for a "regular" (as opposed to fat) person. So that amount needs to be scaled up for us.  

Chris


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2007)

This is from WebMD.com and I think it's very helpful. The thing that most people don't do is apply at least 30 minutes before going out in the sun, which is very important. You need to give your skin time to soak in the lotion or it won't work properly.

*Sunscreen: How to Select, Apply, and Use It Correctly*

When To Apply Sunscreen

*Apply sunscreen approximately 30 minutes before being in the sun (for best results) so that it can be absorbed by the skin and less likely to wash off when you perspire. 
*Remember to reapply sunscreen after swimming or strenuous exercise. 
*Apply sunscreen often throughout the day if you work outdoors, and wear hats and protective clothing. 

How To Apply Sunscreen

*Shake well before use to mix particles that might be clumped up in the container. Consider using the new spray-on or stick types of sunscreen. 
*Be sure to apply enough sunscreen. As a rule of thumb, use an ounce (a handful) to cover your entire body. 
*Use on all parts of your skin exposed to the sun, including the ears, back, shoulders, and the back of the knees and legs. 
*Apply thickly and thoroughly. 
*Be careful when applying sunscreen around the eyes. 

What To Look for When You Buy Sunscreen

*Pick a broad-spectrum sunscreen that protects against UV-A and UV-B rays and has a sun protection factor (SPF) of at least 15. 
*Read product labels. Look for a waterproof brand if you will be sweating or swimming. Buy a nonstinging product or one specifically formulated for your face. 
*Buy a brand that does not contain para-aminobenzoic acid (PABA) if you are sensitive to that ingredient. 
*Try a sunscreen with different chemicals if your skin reacts badly to the one that you are using. Not all sunscreens have the same ingredients. 
*Use a water-based sunscreen if you have oily skin or are prone to acne. 
Be aware that more expensive does not mean better. Although a costly brand might feel or smell better, it is not necessarily more effective than a cheaper product. 
*Be aware of the expiration date because some sunscreen ingredients might degrade over time. 

Again... I copied this directly from WebMD... so look there if you want even more info!


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2007)

I tend to burn easily, but I am not actually that fair on my face, shoulders and arms due to built up exposure. I have green eyes so I seem to get more freckly and my skin tone 'warms up' after a while in contrast to blue eyed redheads who tend to burn straight away. Thinking back every summer as a child involved blistery shoulders and a peeling forehead, even though my mum practically dipped me in sunscreen before letting me out. Nowadays I always stock up on calmamine lotion in the summer months to use as a soothing balm. The best sunscreen I can recommend is P20. 

http://www.p20.co.uk/


Its a wierd yellow liquid, that smells a bit funny, but you slap it on all over and you don't have to reapply again that day. I found it a bit sticky and uncomfortable at first, but discovered as soon as you took a dip, it felt ok and my skin didn't burn at all. I almost 'tanned' when I went to Ibiza for 2 weeks a couple of years ago. 

I have however had 2 'dodgy' moles removed, one from my face and one from my leg and I have 3 more that need attention. It seems to be something I have to keep an eye on for life. 

I find the thick/creamy sunscreens annoying as they turn me bright white and I still end up burning! The P20 was a bit pricey but lasted for ages and I 'felt' more protected, if that make any sense. 

As long as I am not running around being busy and getting sweaty, I love loafing about in the sun for a few minutes on a summers day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2007)

Clothes and a Hat.  I don't like to burn, and when I have to, I use something with SPF 30+


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 9, 2007)

i am a wuss i use 45 sunscreen by copertone, i think it is waterproof too...


----------



## wistful (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a sunscreen myself.I have that super fair skin with pinkish undertones that tends to freckle whenever I spend any time in the sun.I do use a moisturizer that has spf15 built in but I feel that's a bit low for someone as fair as me.However my facial skin cannot tolerate any chemical sunscreens ..they burn and irritate the hell out of my sensitive skin.The issue I have with most physical sunscreens is that they tend to leave that lovely white cast to your face that isn't exactly attractive.Has anyone ever found a physical sunscreen that doesn't leave a chalky cast to your skin?


----------



## kr7 (Jul 11, 2007)

wistful said:


> I'm looking for a sunscreen myself.I have that super fair skin with pinkish undertones that tends to freckle whenever I spend any time in the sun.I do use a moisturizer that has spf15 built in but I feel that's a bit low for someone as fair as me.However my facial skin cannot tolerate any chemical sunscreens ..they burn and irritate the hell out of my sensitive skin.The issue I have with most physical sunscreens is that they tend to leave that lovely white cast to your face that isn't exactly attractive.Has anyone ever found a physical sunscreen that doesn't leave a chalky cast to your skin?



Unfortunately, physical sunscreens are based on zinc and/or titanium oxide, the ingredients that protect from UV radiation. They are naturally white, so you're pretty much stuck looking like a ghost, unless you can find a tinted one. I have never come across purely physical sunscreen, though, that was tinted with a skin-like shade (I have seen neon pink, blue etc.). The only ones I know of, also contain chemical sunscreen ingredients.

Chris


----------

